# IVF or IUI?



## Konstantinejess (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm a bit confuzzled on whether I should try IUI or just go straight to IVF as it has higher success rate, my partner said we should just have IVF but I'm just thinking of the cost, but then again I haven't heard of hardly any people having had IUI and it working on their first time, I'm only 26 and will be using donor sperm and I've been getting my periods every month since I had surgery in March, so would this give IUI a better chance of being succesful if I was to try it or just the same as anyone else? This will be the first treatment I've had ever. 
Any advice will be appreciated.


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

I was given the success rate of 10% for IUI, and that was before I found out I had two damaged tubes. IVF, on the other hand, was 25-30%. Everyone is different, so success rates vary, but IVF is definitely better on the percentage front. The upside is the success rate; the downside is the cost and it's much more invasive in terms of drugs and procedures.

I'd go for IVF every time, but it really is a very personal decision. You can get pregnant first time with IUI, it happens, but let's just say the odds aren't as in your favour.


----------



## flowerfaery (Apr 26, 2012)

The problem with donor sperm IUI is that when defrosted the sperm only survive for 5-12 hrs so the timing is absolutely critical.  If you get a clinic that aren't very good at monitoring or don't do insemination on a sunday then you can end up paying for a cycle with almost no chance of it working.  CARE Fertility in Manchester were utterly useless as they didn't really care about IUI patients and just slotted you in when it was convenient for them not when you needed to be seen.

I then went elsewhere for IVF and found it much less stressful as you knew what was happening at each stage of the process; so I knew how many follicles I had, how many eggs collected and how many fertilised.  Although the first cycle wasn't successful I had frozen embryos to fall back on which made me feel like I hadn't completely wasted my time.

Good luck with whatever you choose, it's a very personal decision.  My first is due next week and with hindsight I wish I'd gone straight to IVF but I know that IUI does work for some people.

bw
Flower


----------



## Candy76 (Feb 19, 2011)

Reading your signature, I would say go to a number of clinics for open evenings. You should have the opportunity to ask questions 1-2-1 afterwards. And see what they say. I.e. I don't know when you have only one ovary, if this means you actually ovulate every month. But consultants should be able to give you some advise.

I know of a f/f couple that had two rounds of IUI and they had 3 kids - twins and a singleton, so IUI does work.

If you prefer IVF, but are worried about the costs, you could think about egg sharing (donating half of your eggs).

Good Luck!


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

On the other hand IUI costs a lot less,doesnt involve drugs and is way less invasive/painful than IVF.
There needs to be understanding that it may cost five or six IUI attenpts for one IVF.
The other thing that could be considered is AI - if using DS a number of inseminations twelve hours apart could be very successful for less than IUI.


----------



## Konstantinejess (Aug 9, 2013)

Flowerfaery - I know the hospital I want to use, I've read good things about it on here so I'm pretty confident they know what they're doing, also, it's the hospital I was born  
I think it's also about the waiting, we're saving so obviously it'll take less time to save for IUI, so maybe I think that's just me being very impatient. 
Also, good luck with your IUI next week. 

Candy76 - I've read about egg sharing and that's something I want to ask about, does it reduce the cost a lot of just a little? I'd be willing to do it if I could, because any help with the cost would be great. 

Me, Myself and I - Is AI the one you do at home? How do you go about doing that, the sperm etc, and is the cost less than IUI? 

Sorry for all the questions guys, lol, but thank you again.


----------



## Konstantinejess (Aug 9, 2013)

Candy76 - Also, I've had my period every month since March when I had the surgery, and I've written the last few start dates in my phone, so I know. Does that mean I ovulate every month or could it not?


----------



## Min80 (Jan 5, 2013)

I would go for IVF every time, but that's based on my experience.  I spent around £3000 on one cycle of IUI with drugs (I wanted to boost the success rate as much as possible so had a medicated cycle) with donor sperm and it was unsuccessful.  I then decided to go for egg sharing and this slashed the cost as the IVF treatment was free and all I had to pay for was the donor sperm (which was also cheaper as I was able to buy it from an international sperm bank rather than use the clinic's own sperm which was more expensive, as I did with the IUI).  I was given a success rate of around 50% with IVF compared with 20% for medicated IUI and am now pregnant following that IVF cycle.

Egg sharing is not suitable for everyone-You will need to go through a number of tests to ensure you are eligible; both fertility testing and genetic testing-but it's definitely worth finding out if this is something that you can do as it will save money in the long run (hopefully you will need fewer cycles due to the higher chances of success with IVF as well).


----------



## flowerfaery (Apr 26, 2012)

Hi KonstantineJess, I can understand the impatience and if you've got a good clinic that makes all the difference.  Actually my first baby is due next week from my 2nd fresh IVF cycle, and his or her siblings are in the freezer if you see what I mean. 

AI, artifical insemination can be done at home, either by importing from a sperm bank such as Cryos (legal grey area and potential problems with customs) or by finding a coparent or known donor.  There are sites such as Pride Angel or some people go with a trusted friend, ideally after lengthy discussions and drawing up a written agreement.  These agreements aren't binding but they do give a clear indication of what everyone was thinking at the time if there are ever any disputes in the future.  There is more info in the legal section if you want to explore the idea further.

The advantage with home AI using a donor that you know is obviously cost and that fresh sperm live for several days in the reproductive tract so timing is much less critical.  You would still need blood tests and other screening done and it can lead to a more complicated family situation in the future so worth exploring all the legal aspects in detail first.

There's a lot to consider so you're right to ask all the questions you can think of.

Good luck with working it all out!
Flower


----------



## mrsww (Sep 1, 2013)

My wife and I have decided to try IUI first for at least two cycles.  I've recently had the HyCoSy and my tubes are clear however my AMH is 5.2 which is low (35) however clinic says we're fine to do IUI so will stick with that.  I've found the tests quite invasive, so am happy with un medicated IUI first to get used to the process and hopefully have a BFP.  After two cycles will ask about changing to IVF.


----------

